# Welding Tables?



## AxeMaker

Hello,

I am wondering what everyone uses for their welding table.  Are they home built or a commercially made table?
I have seen the CertiFlat table which look like a really great table.  But if you don't have the money for one of those I was wondering how one these would work as a starter table...

*36"X24" Stainless Steel Commercial Work Table*


----------



## Subwayrocket

That table looks pretty nice. If you've got the money check out a StrongHand table, Jody Collier likes this table...and anything the man says is always "spot on" .   I've also seen StrongHand tables on monster garage when they are jigging up motorcycle frames . If u wana go cheap, the fold up welding table from Harbor Freight works fine . Many welders use it, i've had mine a few years and it's a good cheap table, definitely not junk, just basic . Probably good to learn on too . $69 
http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/welding-accessories/adjustable-steel-welding-table-61369.html   . If you go over on weldingtipsandtricks.com you'll get good answers to alot of these kind of questions you're gona have. That is a laid back forum that's all welders,  alot of professional welders from aerospace, motorsports , Cryo , oil/gas , Job shop and hobbyists , no attitudes towards noobs there , they dont allow it .


----------



## Uglydog

I stumbled on a 5'x5' 3000# acorn table which I intercepted on the way to the scrap bin. Was actually on the fork lift to the bin. - $300 included loading. I use her for TIG and other layout work. Super flat.

Have a large piece of 1/2" plate, maybe 4'x5' propped up on concrete blocks outside I use for shielded (stick/arc), I also have an OA track cutter which works really well on this plate. I try to keep slag chipped off use a flap disc as necessary. I paint it with used motor oil just before first snow. The plate came off of a pile of discards, to rusty and odd shaped to sell.

I don't do any mig/flux core/plasma.

Just before finding the acorn I was collecting misc pieces to build a table similar to what you see below. Most of my welding is fixtured with fussy angles and heights. I like to set up, measure, and remeasure, weld and remeasure. Yes, I know a real welder would do it right the first time....  I like the channel as it accepts shop made T nuts, much cheaper than all the clamps. Drill additional holes as needed.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Note: this channel table is not mine. I was planning on this type of build.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ndnchf

Mine's a home made affair.  3/8" steel plate welded to scrap steel pipe legs.  I took the sheet metal skin off an old top load washing machine and tacked it to the table to enclose 3 sides.  It cost me nothing and suits my needs.


----------



## tq60

Do not usually need firm fix turning but for things that need to be held flat and square we have an old cast iron table from a very old table saw that was free at an estate sale.

Slides into a hole with other bits and comes out and on the car lift/adjustable bench as needed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Check over on http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/ they have tons of welding table threads. I just threw mine together from what I had laying around at the time. Will be doing something nicer when I get in the new space, but this one has worked surprisingly well for the last 20 yrs. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves

AxeMaker said:


> I am wondering what everyone uses for their welding table.


(snip)

A couple cinder blocks on the concrete floor...  But then I do not meet the definition of "welder."  8^)


----------



## talvare

AxeMaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering what everyone uses for their welding table.  Are they home built or a commercially made table?
> I have seen the CertiFlat table which look like a really great table.  But if you don't have the money for one of those I was wondering how one these would work as a starter table...
> 
> *36"X24" Stainless Steel Commercial Work Table*



If the only thing you'll be doing on that table is welding, it may work o.k. But, if you use a welding table as I do as well as many others, you'll be pounding, clamping, prying, twisting, bending, grinding, etc. on your welding table and a table that light just won't cut it. My table isn't anything fancy by a long shot. Just a 4'x4'x1/2" steel plate on some 4" steel pipe legs with a little angle/channel iron bracing that I made up from scrounged materials. If I were you, I'd check around at some of your local metal suppliers, salvage yards, metal recyclers, etc. and see if you can't find materials to make yourself a fairly heavy duty table. It shouldn't be that expensive, you'll have it for years and I think you'll be much happier. Besides, it will be a fun project to build with your new welder !

Ted


----------



## RandyM

My table is a custom from stuff laying around.


----------



## ndnchf

Here's photo of my homemade table mentioned earlier.  I also have a vise mounted to a brake rotor.  Its heavy and stable to hold things, yet can be moved around as needed to get the right position.  A very handy accessory.


----------



## Uglydog

Just as Talvare and RandyM have said, this doesn't need to be expensive to be very functional and HD relative to what you are going to purchase.
Also, check CL oftentimes there are used shop made welding tables listed at very affordable prices.
Sometimes you will be forced to take the Wilton or York vise that is bolted to the top.

ndnchf, 
How does the disc brake under your vise work? Is it just to support/reinforce the corner of the table? 


Daryl
MN


----------



## pineyfolks

I have a presto electric/hydraulic lift table with a 50"x 50" rotating top.  It raises from 10 to 50" high and takes care of most of my welding projects plus unloading of my truck.


----------



## AxeMaker

talvare said:


> If the only thing you'll be doing on that table is welding, it may work o.k. But, if you use a welding table as I do as well as many others, you'll be pounding, clamping, prying, twisting, bending, grinding, etc. on your welding table and a table that light just won't cut it. My table isn't anything fancy by a long shot. Just a 4'x4'x1/2" steel plate on some 4" steel pipe legs with a little angle/channel iron bracing that I made up from scrounged materials. If I were you, I'd check around at some of your local metal suppliers, salvage yards, metal recyclers, etc. and see if you can't find materials to make yourself a fairly heavy duty table. It shouldn't be that expensive, you'll have it for years and I think you'll be much happier. Besides, it will be a fun project to build with your new welder !
> 
> Ted




It will be a welding only table.  I have a 36" x 60" x 2" thick maple butcher block table for the other stuff. 

I found a source down here for AR500 plate where the sizes I wanted we for shooting range gongs.  They were just going to charge me labor to cut to size.  I bet they might have a piece of the some kind of plate that they consider waste.


----------



## AxeMaker

Uglydog said:


> Just as Talvare and RandyM have said, this doesn't need to be expensive to be very functional and HD relative to what you are going to purchase.
> Also, check CL oftentimes there are used shop made welding tables listed at very affordable prices.
> Sometimes you will be forced to take the Wilton or York vise that is bolted to the top.
> 
> ndnchf,
> How does the disc brake under your vise work? Is it just to support/reinforce the corner of the table?
> 
> 
> Daryl
> MN




What is CL ?  I have seen other folks mention it.


----------



## RandyM

AxeMaker said:


> What is CL ?  I have seen other folks mention it.



 CL = Craig' List


----------



## AxeMaker

RandyM said:


> CL = Craig' List



DOH ! ...  When I saw the email announcement of your post... guess where I was!  Craigslist searching  LOL


----------



## Subwayrocket

ndnchf said:


> I also have a vise mounted to a brake rotor.  Its heavy and stable to hold things, yet can be moved around as needed to get the right position.


  I love it ! haha those used brake rotors have alot of good uses left in them . I have one sitting here waiting for a use ... never though of it for a vise , i'm sure it would make a nice stable base for many things . 
They work great as a boat anchor too . I use them in the river and the reservoir too . They dig in and hold well ...and don't get stuck !


----------



## barnett

Great idea for the vise, I have one laying around. Now I know what I'm gonna do with it !


----------



## rwm

My workbench is an old Steelcase desk that I ripped the laminate off of. I put a 1/8" sheet of stainless on it. Not perfectly flat but it works well for welding. Plenty of drawers for tools and such. I have a pic of it somewhere...
Robert




Here it is with the vise attached and my third arm for positioning:



I don't weld super heavy stuff but you could easily put a heavier sheet of steel on this.
If you can find an old Steelcase they make great work benches. You can usually find them for a minimal cost.


----------



## pineyfolks

One of my favorite accessories on my welding table is the receiver hitch that I use for a quick detach point for my vise, bender and third hand adjustable arm.


----------



## ndnchf

Yes the vise really is handy mounted to the rotor.  It is very stable and strong.  Plus I can take it outside or anywhere I need a vise.


----------



## lens42

I got a Miller table, but I would probably do something different if I had a do-over. It works fine but was expensive. If buying now, I would consider this:
https://weldtables.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AxeMaker

lens42 said:


> I got a Miller table, but I would probably do something different if I had a do-over. It works fine but was expensive. If buying now, I would consider this:
> https://weldtables.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I noticed they sell just the table top for $199 for a 2'x3' and $299 for a 3'x4' .  I have two KREG Universal Work Benches and I bought an extra set of 44" rails to make a large table if I want to.  I was wondering how well that would work.


----------



## Subwayrocket

Harbor freight sells alot of crap yes ...but their welding table # 61369 at $69 is a very good starter table, it is not flimsy and has held up well for alot of hours and abuse .  
It's a clone of a Nomad table and gets good reviews . 
If you've got the cash, yes there are alot better tables for better clamping options and accurate setup and jigging .


----------



## AxeMaker

Subwayrocket said:


> Harbor freight sells alot of crap yes ...but their welding table # 61369 at $69 is a very good starter table, it is not flimsy and has held up well for alot of hours and abuse .
> It's a clone of a Nomad table and gets good reviews .
> If you've got the cash, yes there are alot better tables for better clamping options and accurate setup and jigging .




It may be a good choice too.  I have been looking at them and they seem nice.
If anyone around the Atlanta area knows where a 1/4" steel plate can be had for cheap I would use it on the KREG table I have.  If I can't find one for cheap then the Harbor Freight/Northern Tool welding table will do.


----------



## AxeMaker

Northern Tool has the folding table, but they also have this table for $79.00.  It has a torch hanger on the side and grounding posts/bolts.

Klutch Metal Top Welding Table — 38in.L x 20in.W x 36in.H


----------



## Ironken

My shop is small, so this little 60x30 3/8 plate top is what I use. An afternoon of cutting and spray mig and presto!


----------



## Sandia

I have had several thru the years, always needing one one a little larger or something.  This is the last one I made a couple of years ago.  Probably the last one.


----------



## AxeMaker

Those are all nice tables !

I have the KREG table, I just need to find a decent steel plate to top it off without breaking the bank.


----------



## Ed.

Mine are also all home made, this one is my largest, made from old pitted 25mm plate that I had to straighten out a bit first. 3mt x 1.2mt x 25mm


----------



## roadie33

I just picked up one of the Harbor Freight ones today. Had a 25% off coupon so for about $52 that made it an easy buy.
Seems heavy duty and I like the way it can tilt too.*


----------



## AxeMaker

Ironken said:


> View attachment 142449
> 
> 
> My shop is small, so this little 60x30 3/8 plate top is what I use. An afternoon of cutting and spray mig and presto!




(for ED too) 
Where did you find your top?  I must admit I have not tried to find anything so far, but where would someone look for something like that?


----------



## Ironken

AxeMaker said:


> (for ED too)
> Where did you find your top?  I must admit I have not tried to find anything so far, but where would someone look for something like that?



I purchased my top at the local steel supply store.


----------



## AxeMaker

Ironken said:


> I purchased my top at the local steel supply store.



Yeah the local metal suppliers want a lot of money for sheet steel like that around here.


----------



## NCjeeper

I built mine. 4x6 with a 1/2" top. Started with this.



Ended with this.


----------



## AxeMaker

I got a price from Metal Supermarkets for a 36" x 36" x 3/8" sheet for $98.40.  Unless I find something else soon I will probably go with it.


----------



## NCjeeper

Have you checked any local scrape yards? Might get lucky.


----------



## AxeMaker

I am not sure where any are in my area.


----------



## FOMOGO

Google is your buddy. https://www.google.com/search?q=scrap+metal+dealers+near+Buford+Georgia&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## AxeMaker

FOMOGO said:


> Google is your buddy. https://www.google.com/search?q=scrap+metal+dealers+near+Buford+Georgia&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



Yeah um... already tried that .  Before posting did you bother checking to see what they are recycling?


----------



## Subwayrocket

First you've got to develop relationships with scrap yards. Bring scrap there a few times, get to know them. Then with some luck they'll let you pick.


----------



## AxeMaker

Subwayrocket said:


> First you've got to develop relationships with scrap yards. Bring scrap there a few times, get to know them. Then with some luck they'll let you pick.



I can understand that.  But, as bad as my back is I can't go rummaging through a scrap yard.  I think the easiest thing for me to do is just buy the plate from Metals Super Market


----------



## Ed.

AxeMaker said:


> (for ED too)
> Where did you find your top?  I must admit I have not tried to find anything so far, but where would someone look for something like that?



Sorry, my reply is very late as I only just saw it.  Mine was given to me by a guy who had it lying on the ground in his backyard for a couple of years and didn't want it any more. However I did look for similar sized steel plates and found a lot at metal recycler yards and they charged by the weight, so my top would have cost quite a lot as it weighs  about 750-800Kg. They also had various thickness  from 12mm up to 19mm but some of the sheets were up to 6m long. Usually they are from left overs from large industrial sites and are a bit rusty.

I have recently heard about a council tip that is in the middle of nowhere surrounded by lots of mining companies and so forth, and I have been told that they almost give away the scrap steel up there as it is too expensive to cart to recycling depots.  So I am thinking about going for a drive with a trailer in a couple of months, but it also means I will have to travel about 250Km each way to reach it and I will also have to hire a large trailer for a day or two to make it worth my while as it wouldn't take much to load up my 8' x 5' trailer to it's limit.


----------



## mccolld1

I have one I built from boiler pipe and 1/2" plate (2'x3').  If i ever buy one, it will be a Certaflat with the bolt-on extenders for an extra foot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## mccolld1

Extra foot in each direction.  I'll use them as backsplashs when the extra space is not needed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------

